
Hacked cheating site Ashley Madison will pay $1.6M to FTC for breach - upen
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/hacked-cheating-site-ashley-madison-will-pay-1-6-million-to-ftc-for-breach/
======
codemogul
From the article:

 _" In a press conference call, FTC Chairwoman Edith Ramirez said the
commission had secured a $17.5 million settlement, but the company will only
pay $1.6 million of that amount due to inability to pay."_

So, the penalty was cut to 10%, thus yielding a 4-cent-per-customer slap on
the wrist.

Hard to take FTC seriously at their mission to protect and inform the general
customer. They have no teeth.

